

Pomodone App - mauzon
http://pomodoneapp.com/

======
mauzon
Pomodoro timer for your favourite productivity tool.

Pomodone is the easiest way to track your workflow using Pomodoro technique,
on top of your current task management service: Todoist, Trello, Wunderlist,
Asana, JIRA, Pivotal Tracker, Basecamp.

